# Debug Modus im Glassfish 2.1 plötzlich nicht mehr möglich



## davidg1 (16. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit dem Glassfish 2.1.

Seit Anfang dieser Woche habe ich folgendes Phänomen. Wenn ich meinen Glassfish mit meiner Applikation im Debug Modus starten will, dann benötigt er zum Deployen und Starten der Anwenden ca. 5 - 7 Minuten. Aufruf von einzelnenen Seiten dauert ebenfalls um die 5 Minuten. Damit ist natürlich ein vernüftiges Arbeiten nicht mehr möglich.

Starte in den Server ganz normal, treten keine Probleme auf und der Server ist innerhalb weniger Sekunden hochgefahren und meine Webanwendung lässt sich Problem aufrufen. 

Ich Logfile (beim starten im Debug Modus) bin ich über folgendes gestoßen:

[#|2010-03-16T12:46:59.639+0100|WARNING|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.core|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;MEjbApp;com.sun.enterprise.deployment.runtime.IASEjbExtraDescriptors; local class incompatible: stream classdesc serialVersionUID = 4602360945036459186, local class serialVersionUID = -699816611802827128;_RequestID=ed872a63-ff64-4d63-9f74-26e85c7f957e;|CORE5065: Error deserializing descriptor for application MEjbApp: com.sun.enterprise.deployment.runtime.IASEjbExtraDescriptors; local class incompatible: stream classdesc serialVersionUID = 4602360945036459186, local class serialVersionUID = -699816611802827128 
continuing|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:46:59.916+0100|SEVERE|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.tools.deployment|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;per-request-load-balancing;false;_RequestID=ed872a63-ff64-4d63-9f74-26e85c7f957e;|"DPL8007: Invalid Deployment Descriptors element per-request-load-balancing value false"|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:46:59.926+0100|SEVERE|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.tools.deployment|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;per-request-load-balancing;false;_RequestID=ed872a63-ff64-4d63-9f74-26e85c7f957e;|"DPL8007: Invalid Deployment Descriptors element per-request-load-balancing value false"|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:01.104+0100|INFO|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.core.classloading|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;MEjbApp;|LDR5010: All ejb(s) of [MEjbApp] loaded successfully!|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:01.202+0100|WARNING|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.core|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;__ejb_container_timer_app;com.sun.enterprise.deployment.runtime.IASEjbExtraDescriptors; local class incompatible: stream classdesc serialVersionUID = 4602360945036459186, local class serialVersionUID = -699816611802827128;_RequestID=ed872a63-ff64-4d63-9f74-26e85c7f957e;|CORE5065: Error deserializing descriptor for application __ejb_container_timer_app: com.sun.enterprise.deployment.runtime.IASEjbExtraDescriptors; local class incompatible: stream classdesc serialVersionUID = 4602360945036459186, local class serialVersionUID = -699816611802827128 
continuing|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:01.334+0100|SEVERE|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.tools.deployment|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;per-request-load-balancing;false;_RequestID=ed872a63-ff64-4d63-9f74-26e85c7f957e;|"DPL8007: Invalid Deployment Descriptors element per-request-load-balancing value false"|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:01.334+0100|SEVERE|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.tools.deployment|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;per-request-load-balancing;false;_RequestID=ed872a63-ff64-4d63-9f74-26e85c7f957e;|"DPL8007: Invalid Deployment Descriptors element per-request-load-balancing value false"|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:01.342+0100|SEVERE|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.tools.deployment|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;per-request-load-balancing;false;_RequestID=ed872a63-ff64-4d63-9f74-26e85c7f957e;|"DPL8007: Invalid Deployment Descriptors element per-request-load-balancing value false"|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:01.342+0100|SEVERE|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.tools.deployment|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;per-request-load-balancing;false;_RequestID=ed872a63-ff64-4d63-9f74-26e85c7f957e;|"DPL8007: Invalid Deployment Descriptors element per-request-load-balancing value false"|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:01.894+0100|INFO|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.container.ejb|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;jdbc/__TimerPool;|EJB5109:EJB Timer Service started successfully for datasource [jdbc/__TimerPool]|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:01.894+0100|INFO|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.core.classloading|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;__ejb_container_timer_app;|LDR5010: All ejb(s) of [__ejb_container_timer_app] loaded successfully!|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:02.632+0100|WARNING|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.tools.admin|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;_RequestID=ed872a63-ff64-4d63-9f74-26e85c7f957e;|Not registering AMX MBean against old MBean "com.sun.appserv:j2eeType=WebModule,name=Nutzungsplanung,J2EEServer=server,J2EEApplication=null,category=runtime" due to malformed composite WebModule name.|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:02.679+0100|INFO|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.container.web|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;|WEB0302: Starting Sun-Java-System/Application-Server.|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:02.984+0100|INFO|sun-appserver2.1|com.sun.jbi.framework|_ThreadID=12;_ThreadName=pool-1-thread-6;|JBIFW0010: JBI-Framework zur Annahme von Anfragen bereit.|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:03.532+0100|INFO|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.container.web|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;8080;|WEB0712: Starting Sun-Java-System/Application-Server HTTP/1.1 on 8080|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:03.832+0100|INFO|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.container.web|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;8181;|WEB0712: Starting Sun-Java-System/Application-Server HTTP/1.1 on 8181|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:03.839+0100|INFO|sun-appserver2.1|javax.enterprise.system.container.web|_ThreadID=10;_ThreadName=main;4848;|WEB0712: Starting Sun-Java-System/Application-Server HTTP/1.1 on 4848|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:08.227+0100|SEVERE|sun-appserver2.1|org.apache.catalina.session.ManagerBase|_ThreadID=14;_ThreadName=pool-1-thread-8;_RequestID=1b9c6ac3-b995-4349-af12-babf68271b13;|PWC2768: IOException while loading persisted sessions: java.io.InvalidClassException: org.apache.catalina.session.StandardSession; local class incompatible: stream classdesc serialVersionUID = -4044905102385895994, local class serialVersionUID = -7156876594834718709
java.io.InvalidClassException: org.apache.catalina.session.StandardSession; local class incompatible: stream classdesc serialVersionUID = -4044905102385895994, local class serialVersionUID = -7156876594834718709
	at java.ibjectStreamClass.initNonProxy(ObjectStreamClass.java:562)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readNonProxyDesc(ObjectInputStream.java:1583)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readClassDesc(ObjectInputStream.java:1496)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readOrdinaryObject(ObjectInputStream.java:1732)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject0(ObjectInputStream.java:1329)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject(ObjectInputStream.java:351)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardSession.deserialize(StandardSession.java:1125)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager.doLoad(StandardManager.java:501)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager.load(StandardManager.java:418)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager.start(StandardManager.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.managerStart(StandardContext.java:4942)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:5259)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.WebModule.start(WebModule.java:353)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.LifecycleStarter.doRun(LifecycleStarter.java:58)
	at com.sun.appserv.management.util.misc.RunnableBase.runSync(RunnableBase.java:304)
	at com.sun.appserv.management.util.misc.RunnableBase.run(RunnableBase.java:341)
	at java.util.concurrent.Executors$RunnableAdapter.call(Executors.java:441)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask$Sync.innerRun(FutureTask.java:303)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(FutureTask.java:138)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.runTask(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:886)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:908)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)
|#]

[#|2010-03-16T12:47:08.230+0100|SEVERE|sun-appserver2.1|org.apache.catalina.session.ManagerBase|_ThreadID=14;_ThreadName=pool-1-thread-8;_RequestID=1b9c6ac3-b995-4349-af12-babf68271b13;|PWC2773: Exception loading sessions from persistent storage
java.io.InvalidClassException: org.apache.catalina.session.StandardSession; local class incompatible: stream classdesc serialVersionUID = -4044905102385895994, local class serialVersionUID = -7156876594834718709
	at java.ibjectStreamClass.initNonProxy(ObjectStreamClass.java:562)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readNonProxyDesc(ObjectInputStream.java:1583)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readClassDesc(ObjectInputStream.java:1496)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readOrdinaryObject(ObjectInputStream.java:1732)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject0(ObjectInputStream.java:1329)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject(ObjectInputStream.java:351)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardSession.deserialize(StandardSession.java:1125)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager.doLoad(StandardManager.java:501)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager.load(StandardManager.java:418)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager.start(StandardManager.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.managerStart(StandardContext.java:4942)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:5259)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.WebModule.start(WebModule.java:353)
	at com.sun.enterprise.web.LifecycleStarter.doRun(LifecycleStarter.java:58)
	at com.sun.appserv.management.util.misc.RunnableBase.runSync(RunnableBase.java:304)
	at com.sun.appserv.management.util.misc.RunnableBase.run(RunnableBase.java:341)
	at java.util.concurrent.Executors$RunnableAdapter.call(Executors.java:441)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask$Sync.innerRun(FutureTask.java:303)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(FutureTask.java:138)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.runTask(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:886)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:908)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)
|#]


Ich habe leider keine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte. Es hat alles wunderbar funktioniert. Ich hatte nochmal eine Layoutänderung an einer JSP Seite vorgenommen. Als ich das nächste mal meine App auf dem Glassfish deployt habe, kam es zur oben genannt Verhalten.

Ich bin leider mit meinem Wissen am Ende.

Hat einer von euch eine Idee, an was das Ganze liegen könnte? Bzw. vorschläge, wie ich vorgehen kann um rauszufinden an was das Ganze liegt?

Vielen Dank

Grüße
David


----------



## FArt (16. Mrz 2010)

Überprüfe mal die Klassenpfade, da sind verschiedene Versionen der Software am Start. Es werden Objekte deserialisiert, die im Server eine andere Klassenbasis benötigen.
Kommen die Fehler beim Start des Servers? Beim Deployment? Bei Aufrufen?


----------



## davidg1 (17. Mrz 2010)

Danke für dein Antwort. Diese Fehler konnte ich mittlerweile beheben.

Allerdings hatte das nichts damit zu tun, dass meine Glassfish extrem langsam im Debug Modus war. Diese Problem konnte ich lösen, indem ich einmal alle Breakpoints in Eclipse löschte. Anschließend funktioniert wieder alles einwandfrei. Anscheind kann sich Eclipse da irgendwann mal verheddern, warum auch immer.


----------

